# Tell us your keyboard story.



## Taggart

Just out of interest - what was it that 'hooked' you and got you interested in playing your instrument - and what sort of music is your main passion?

Thanks in advance for any replies. :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

My parents pushed me into learning piano as a child. I didn't do exams and although I did quite a bit of theory I was never pushed technically. It was all simple tunes. I gave up just before going to secondary school.

I was always keen on music - mostly folk and early music - and in my thirties decide to try again. I had an excellent teacher and made reasonable progress. Unfortunately the pressures of work took over and I let it slip.

When I retired, I impulse bought a piano and was hooked. I've been playing for about four years now and am well and truly out of my comfort zone. Ingélou notes that when I play the easier stuff, I now sound good. That's the result of stretching myself.

We both love folk and from there moved naturally into early music and thence into the Baroque. I've now reached the stage when I can begin to attempt some of the easier pieces in the Fitzwilliam book and some reasonable Bach.


----------



## tdc

My keyboard story isn't really that interesting, but here-goes:

I really enjoy keyboard music and a few years back decided I wanted to learn some piano because I had come to realize it is the best instrument to learn if one is interested in composition. I also wanted to improve my sight reading. I have no aspirations of being a professional, but am really enjoying the process. I'm currently working on Bartok's Mikrokosmos Book III. When I'm finished with this I'm looking forward to moving onto Bach's Two-Part Invention no.4 in d minor and Ravel's Prelude.


----------



## Guest

I got frustrated trying to play transcriptions of some of Bach's keyboard pieces on the guitar (Partita No.6's Toccata, Toccata and Fugue in D minor, Ricercare 3, etc.), and I finally decided that not only would they sound better on the piano, it probably wouldn't take much longer to learn them even starting as a beginner! The piano is my favorite instrument to listen to, so, I decided to take the plunge. I plan to start lessons right away. (I've been trying to stumble through _Alfred's All-in-One Course_ level 1 on my own.)


----------



## Ingélou

:tiphat: Great idea, Kontrapunctus! Hope you enjoy yourself and feel that you're making progress.


----------



## Yoshi

There are no musicians in my family and because of that there was basicaly an abandoned piano at my grandmother's house that no one played and barely worked anymore. Still as a really small child (3 or 4) everytime I went to her house I would always climb the piano bench and try to play any tune I had in my head. Most of it was random notes of course because I had no idea how to play but one day I actually managed to play a little melody I remembered. My parents just bought me a really small keyboard and called it a day. I spent hours in that little keyboard listening to the classical music that came with it and trying to imitate it. Only at 9 years old they decided to ask me if I really wanted piano lessons and I said of course. Last year I completed my 8th level exam and now I'm trying out for universities to get a degree in piano performance 
Sometimes I would get upset over the fact it took them so long to put me in a music school and even then they didn't push me at all to study but now I don't really care because I feel like what drove me to play the piano was genuine love for it. I keep a very good relationship with it in the sense that I'm always looking forward to practise, it's never a chore to me.


----------



## Taggart

Best of luck with your applications, Yoshi!


----------



## LarryShone

Well it started for me when I was bought a tiny battery powered bontempi organ, rather like this one. I grew up listening to synth music but I always wanted a piano.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> :tiphat: Great idea, Kontrapunctus! Hope you enjoy yourself and feel that you're making progress.


Thanks. Wow, I'm really rockin' "Greensleeves" so far! I have my first lesson tomorrow. She was trained at a Ukranian conservatory, and since I'm a huge fan of Richter, Horowitz, Gilels, Berman et al, we ought to get along just fine! (Yes, I realize all them are not from the Ukraine...still, the Russian school in general produces my favorite pianists.)


----------



## Ingélou

Kontrapunctus said:


> Thanks. Wow, I'm really rockin' "Greensleeves" so far! I have my first lesson tomorrow... )


Hope you really enjoy yourself, and that everything goes well! :tiphat:


----------



## breakup

I took piano lessons through HS but was then away from a piano for about 40+ years. Our church burned in Sept. '10, and In Nov. '10 the congregation was offered a Sohmer model 57 for free, and I offered to "store" it in my house till the new church was built. That got me started and by the next spring I had found a Baldwin model R on EBay and bought it, so for 2 years we had 2 grand pianos in our living room, with plenty of room to spare, it's a big living room.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Hope you really enjoy yourself, and that everything goes well! :tiphat:


I did and it did! I was nervous, but I played decently. She was surprised that I knew about phrasing and thought I had a natural touch. So, things are looking good in lesson land!


----------



## Ingélou

That's great, Kontrapunctus - do keep us posted on the progress of lessons! (Or a blog?) I think it would be very interesting. :tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn

I was born into a musical family ... both parents were professional musicians with the Scandinavian Symphony (Detroit, MI) for many years. Dad had bought Mom a piano ... and I was drawn to that instrument and began figuring out similar notes, C, A, etc, that were an octave apart. 

Began private piano instruction at age 6, which also included basic theory along the way in a group environment. After piano I went on to private organ lessons for another 6 years and two more years of organ study at the university level. 

I've been playing the organ in church since I was 13 years of age ... I haven't been at home on Xmas Eve or Day since I was 12 - always had services to play for ... and still to this day some 54 years later and loving every moment of it as I did way back in 1961. 

We had our own combo group at home: Dad = BBb concert tuba; Mom = Violin; Sister = Viola; Me = Piano. 

Kh


----------



## xample

I saw a friend of mine playing it and he was so good! From there I had to learn how to play the piano. I disliked the idea of having to go out and attend piano lessons so I checked out a few tutorials from the internet. Who would've known that it would lead me to making our batch's graduation song. Definitely not me!


----------



## Potiphera

I am a late starter at learning the piano, but I decided I like classical, medieval, Irish, Scottish Ballads, along with some Calypso type and Reggae style music. 
Though I can't play Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Chopin unless it's easy, what is the chance of that I ask? :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

I'm pleased and proud to tell you a little keyboard story of our own. Taggart has passed his ABRSM Grade 7 piano exam! He worked very hard for it and deserved to do well. :angel:

What a boost! Well done, spouse! :tiphat:

He's already thinking about grade 8.


----------



## Pugg

Ingélou said:


> I'm pleased and proud to tell you a little keyboard story of our own. Taggart has passed his ABRSM Grade 7 piano exam! He worked very hard for it and deserved to do well. :angel:
> 
> What a boost! Well done, spouse! :tiphat:
> 
> He's already thinking about grade 8.


Very warm congratulation Taggart .:cheers:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

My mother was always a regular listener to classical radio. One day, when I was a toddler, she switched the radio on and I began to cry, so she switched the radio off again, whereupon I cried even harder. She then switched it back on and that apparently pacified me somewhat, from which she gleaned that I had originally cried because I was moved by the music. In due course, when I was about 5 years old, my parents asked me if I wanted to learn the piano and, though I don't remember being all that excited at the prospect, it seemed like a fun idea so I said yes please. Over half a century later I'm still at it and not too bad for an amateur, though I'd be better if I practised more.


----------



## Ginger

My sister started giving clarinet lessons and soon told me 'Hey I could teach you as well!!!! What a great idea!!!" And I just said "Oooooh well... you know my attitude towards clarinets! Can't you teach me the piano instead?"


----------



## Pugg

Ginger said:


> My sister started giving clarinet lessons and soon told me 'Hey I could teach you as well!!!! What a great idea!!!" And I just said "Oooooh well... you know my attitude towards clarinets! Can't you teach me the piano instead?"


And her answer was?


----------



## Ginger

Pugg said:


> And her answer was?


"Ok. Every thursday at three. And don't you DARE not to practice..."


----------



## Pugg

Ginger said:


> "Ok. Every Thursday at three. And don't you DARE not to practice..."


The right answer :lol:


----------



## Crystal

My big sister learned to play the piano together. I was 7, she was 9. We take the abrsm grade 4 practical exam in 2015, both scored distinction. But after six months my sister gived up, because she was too busy. I take the OWMPA winter camp audition on June and success, but I didn't attend, because it's too expensive. In 2016 I won the MYOF piano solo category 3rd prize on September. I take the ABRSM grade 5 theory exam on March, and scored 97/100. :lol:Now I'm going to take two master classes, one piano workshops this month, my piano recital, and the ATCL diploma exam on December.:lol:


----------



## Pugg

Crystal said:


> My big sister learned to play the piano together. I was 7, she was 9. We take the abrsm grade 4 practical exam in 2015, both scored distinction. But after six months my sister gived up, because she was too busy. I take the OWMPA winter camp audition on June and success, but I didn't attend, because it's too expensive. In 2016 I won the MYOF piano solo category 3rd prize on September. I take the ABRSM grade 5 theory exam on March, and scored 97/100. :lol:Now I'm going to take two master classes, one piano workshops this month, my piano recital, and the ATCL diploma exam on December.:lol:


Who's teaching at the master classes, someone famous?


----------



## djmenglish

When I was nine years old my parents gave me a choice of either attending Hebrew school and getting bar mitzvahed or taking piano lessons. I am pretty sure they wanted me to pursue the latter choice since all my friends disliked their rabbis and headed there bar mitzvah lessons. I took to piano immediately and have been playing ever since. Greatest gift my parents could have given me.


----------



## Listenerris

In long time I have been interested in, only guitar music. Played something, but don't in order in my exercises, without the small a bit the harmony principles. It was a lost times as I thats thinking now. Beginning all, after I have got a simple harmony book and learn the some notes. Then, perhaps I think, may be the best way do it, looking the piano keyboard, and instantly paid a some money and got the upright piano. Oh, then my ears said- this is a great idea, but the sound which has given from this black box,was a very loudly, shrill and dirty. Then, a few months later this irritating thing was fortunately the leave outside my home. And now I am understand how important to have in my opinion the great well-done instrument and if possible made in the famous firm in the world. The story wiil be continued, so I can not to tell the all things and to be to try to remember.


----------



## Capeditiea

My story... is kinda farfetched mainly due to the person who suggested i pick up the piano or keyboard for that manner. 

It was this dude who happened to molest me... (in popular believe of the meaning.) although in certain countries i wouldn't be concidered a minor... at 17... which went on till age 22... 
but turns out one day he suggested that i pick up the piano. my fingers are long and slender "like a pianist hands" so i went into contempation mode for a couple months as to how i could obtain a piano... at the time i would write lyrics and have a very strange notation (which after some timethese works ended up being destroyed by me...) but to continue, i ended up convincing my self to invest in a keyboard since that was all i could afford. after i brought home the yamaha )i think it was 88 or 72 keys... i got addicted. I spent hours just practicing not doing anything else, neglecting chores, even hanging out with friends... i didn't have a day-job, so i made practicing the piano as my day job. It was about a month later when i found out there were several other instrument options in there, i was stoked. so i ended up compiling a strange song with these random sound effects. among various others. but then a minor tragedy happened... i was addicted to the strings... also around this time i started recording music (back in winter 2008) which then i made it into black industrial noize... using a few lyrics that survived along the way... the recordings were horrible. 

I do have a distinctive issue though... i never could develop enough strength in my pinkies to play songs from earlier composers. So i never had the initiative of learning from the greats, or to read music. Until recently... 

Although my dad was a dj before i was born, (which nowadays i suspect he is tone deaf and probably one of thehardest people to please with music.) 
he never really supported my music playing, i always had to use head phones to listen to music or to even compose. My mom is kind and such but she couldn't stand me in my beginnings and really imprinted a deterement on my music composing. So I ended up only having the chance when no one was home to practice with out the headphones in. Which as time passed by... i was less willing to listen to my compositions on loud speakers, and ended up having a really low self esteem showing my works off. (which were all through memory since i didn't know how to read music.) One of my brothers listens to hip hop and rap, while the other listened to christian metal... which recently he has been listening to a lot of EDM. 

Back in autumn 2009, a few terrible things happened and ended up losing my keyboard. with many compositions in my memory still working them out. 


Which in 2016, i had the perfect opportunity or so i thought to record piano madness at a friend's (at the time. i recently stopped talking with him, due to the fact he always has been a detriment on my compositions.) before the recording, i told him to remain quiet and such... which for a while he did, but he went out side while listening to headphones loudly to smoke. (which could clearly be heard... lol) Then at the near end, he comes back in... and starts annoying me while playing... so i had to improvise for a minute... and ended up shortening the rest about 3 minutes shorter than planed...
(how the original song would have gone... was basically my Op006 Septet for Piano Quintet, Oboe, and Bassoon, "Yearning for the World of Music") Which is why the story is farfetched... i can explain it better with my Op006 and Op007. Well... i guess these words and those works match up.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Cornet was/is my main instrument, but at the music school I attended for lessons they were fairly insistent about students playing a second instrument and particularly piano. I'm not sure why. I remember a sax/flute player friend of mine being brought to tears when he made a complete hash of the piano sight-reading exam.

Anyway, alongside the school I also had lessons with a local teacher, retired, but who is still a friend. I learned a lot from him, including how to write neat musical copy with a pen and ruler, before computers made 'engraving' so easy. He introduced me to ragtime and stuff like show tunes and popular songs from the 20s-30s that I likely wouldn't ever have known about. 

As opposed to horn playing, I am a very nervous pianist in public and I bottled out of two exams; I had to be coerced to go back and do them. The nerves have improved over time, but I still play better without onlookers. I can sight read fairly well, so I'll have a go at most things, but for pleasure I play Debussy, Satie, Mozart, Beethoven and jazz standards...sometimes even for other people, mistakes and all.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

I remember my parents bought me a small keyboard when I was 5 or 6, which came with a screen that showed you where they keys you were playing are on a music sheet. It also had some built-in simple pieces that it could teach you how to play.
Learned how to play some of them, then learned how to play the national anthem by ear.
It always seemed strange to me how pressing the wrong key, no matter how close it is to the right key, sounded very bad. About ten to twelve years later, I discovered harmony, and that got me interested in learning how to compose music and write for the piano; but I digress. :lol:


----------



## Listenerris

I am trying to say something in addition about my keyboard story. I have stopped in the place, where I made the conclusion of how to important chosen really singing instrument, (in my case this is upright piano), but the grand piano preferably. I have been chosen 5 or 6 piano, and one grand piano in chamber size. No one of them are in my opinion, not to have well done in something in details, and hence not have it harmonized in the whole a humans ears.Now, I have an German old piano, but in my opinion the keyboard to hard in playing, though will the mechanism wait in the masters visitor, but I have suspected that in time beginning 20 century the people have been to stronger in his fingers and this is filled them, in his era. although the sound stretches well and timbre is quite rich....


----------



## caters

What hooked me into playing the piano was just listening to piano music for 9 years and thinking "Maybe I could do that someday." This led to me having a piano teacher for the first 2 years and then self taught for the rest of those 10 years. And I got very advanced, advanced enough to play the most difficult pieces. With some pieces I find it incredible that I am still good at them. For example, Piano Sonata K 545, one of the first pieces I learned after Sonatina in C by Clementi, I am still good at the first movement of even though I only play it a few times a year. I think this being a piece I listen to and my memory are both factors into why I'm still good at the first movement of that sonata.


----------



## Merl

One of my aunties (on my dad's musical side of the family) was a piano teacher. I wanted to learn to play the piano but she didn't like me much and would only teach my brother (her God-son) who wasn't interested. My bro soon lost interest and is still the only non-musician in his family (his children all play guitar). I contemplated learning piano properly about 10 years ago but I found an old acoustic guitar in a stockroom of a school I worked at. I started learning it properly about 5 years ago and can now play basic stuff. Since then my desire to learn the piano has gone. My dad's family all played the piano and I'd like to find out if this was something that was passed on from his grandparents. I'm guessing it was.


----------

